# Stay off the beaches at Poipu!



## thinze3 (Apr 10, 2009)

Strong currents and high tide created very dangerous swimming conditions that led to beach closing at Poipu inlcuding Waiohai.

ARTICLE


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh my! If e.bram learns of this I'm sure there will be a thread asking why people would want to go to Hawai'i and expose themselves to such dangers.


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 10, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Oh my! If e.bram learns of this I'm sure there will be a thread asking why people would want to go to Hawai'i and expose themselves to such dangers.


:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: 

Kurt


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Apr 10, 2009)

What's the weather like. I get to Kaui on Sunday have a week at Marriott Kaui Beach Club


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 10, 2009)

howard said:


> What's the weather like. I get to Kaui on Sunday have a week at Marriott Kaui Beach Club


Per weather.com The outlook for Lihue is showers/cloudy and temps in the low 70s

You don't need to worry about the current, KBC is on a bay around the corner from the main ocean area. So there is always nice swimming there.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 10, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Oh my! If e.bram learns of this I'm sure there will be a thread asking why people would want to go to Hawai'i and expose themselves to such dangers.




I'm trying to figure that out myself. I have our second trip reserved because we weren't able to get enough conclusive research done as to just why people want to expose themselves to the dangers that surround Hawaii. It might just take more than these two trips.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Apr 11, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> I'm trying to figure that out myself. I have our second trip reserved because we weren't able to get enough conclusive research done as to just why people want to expose themselves to the dangers that surround Hawaii. It might just take more than these two trips.



I've done three trips and still can't figure it out


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 11, 2009)

timesharejunkie4 said:


> I've done three trips and still can't figure it out



We go to beaches in Hawai'i every year to search for the real threat.  Just like OJ goes to golf courses in Florida to search for the real killer.


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 12, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> We go to beaches in Hawai'i every year to search for the real threat.  Just like OJ goes to golf courses in Florida to search for the real killer.



He's not going golfing any more...    

Kurt


----------



## eschjw (Apr 13, 2009)

*Another South Shore Beach closed today*

Looks like another south shore beach was closed today ........> http://www.kauaiworld.com/articles/2009/04/13/news/kauai_news/doc49e2943fa7a03536199649.txt 

When I visited in February, I even saw what appeared to be a rabid seal on the beach at Poipu. So if you must go to Kauai, the North Shore may be a lot less dangerous.


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 14, 2009)

eschjw:  How do you know the seal is rabid? :-/


----------



## Kona Lovers (Apr 14, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> eschjw:  How do you know the seal is rabid? :-/



They're tagged by the Coast Guard with a bright yellow tag that if you get close enough to read says, "Your're toast!"


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 14, 2009)

I was truly serious


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 14, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> eschjw:  How do you know the seal is rabid? :-/


----------

